# first 1911?



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

Hey 2cool. I know there is info on this all over the interwebs, but, I want to get the opinions of 2coolers. Right or wrong, the 2cool opinions mean more to me.

I'm ready to get my first 1911. I am wanting to stay under $1000. From my own looking, I'm leaning towards the Springfield Armory Range Officer.

This will mostly be a range/target firearm. I have a couple of other guns that I use for carry.

What do y'all think?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

What caliber ,45acp? What extras are ya looking for, flared mag well, ambi saftey, etc .. Or do ya want as close to a gi model as you can get? New or used?


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

The range officer is a solid pistol, in fact its what made me sell my Springfield Mil Spec and upgrade to something nicer. While there are nicer choices with more options, I think you are on the right track with it. 

I have a SIG now, and really like it. Not sure what the prices are, but check out some of their offerings as well. My main suggestion is don't skimp out. That's what I did when I got the Mil Spec, not knowing any better, and I quickly learned that I should have saved a little more cash and got something nicer.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

muney pit said:


> What caliber ,45acp? What extras are ya looking for, flared mag well, ambi saftey, etc .. Or do ya want as close to a gi model as you can get? New or used?


X2 What do you want ? A real 1911 or some knock off ? What caliber ?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> range/target firearm


If you're just going to shoot targets with it get a Colt Gold Cup. It will be around a grand, maybe a bit more.

TH


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

Yes, 45 ACP. For the money range, I'm looking at somewhere between a GI model and full custom. Flared mag well isn't high on priorities. I won't be carrying it so I don't need an accessory rail. I thought that I wanted a stainless 1911, but, now I don't think that I do.

I'm not sure if I want adjustable target sights or some other type of sights.

There's a Springfield Armory Range Officer Elite Target that has some good options. It just doesn't come with front strap checkering, but for me that's not a deal breaker.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

I have the Range Officer in .45 and it is my favorite 1911. Fits my hand great and shoots just as well. A close 2nd is my Kimber.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I've had Colts and Springfields. I'd go handle a few $500 Rock Islands, find a tight one and buy $500 worth of ammo with the left over money.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Sounds like the RO or gold cup would do you just fine. The reason i asked about used or new is because you can find some really nice kimbers for sale that look almost new at a great price sometimes. But ya gotta be on the hunt for them to. The newer kimbers seem to have went down hill in the qc but i have no first hand experience with anything newer than ... (2010ish).

I shot a buddies sti and it was a nice pistol as well. Dont remember the model tho.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

SpikeMike said:


> I thought that I wanted a stainless 1911, but, now I don't think that I do.


My mil-spec was stainless. At first, I thought it was okay. I quickly came to hate it. Showed all minor scratches and dirt. Could polish the scratches out, but ain't nobody got time for that.

Unless you really like the stainless finish, I'd agree to steer away from it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

about $200 more, but a nice gun,,,the STI Trojan http://www.osagecountyguns.com/sti-trojan-5-0-1911-5-in-45-acp-two-tone-10-290212.html
do your own research on this one..it normally sells for more.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I encourage you to look at Magnum Research 1911- .45
The extras they put in it and the trigger breaks like glass

I am tough on mine- it is very accurate and after shooting a SA and entry level Colt the MR was the best of them

Yes you can spend more for other brands- the Magnum Research is made in Isreal -I figured they are good at killing each other over there-


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

The Colt Gold Cup does look like a good choice as well.

Last night I got to handle a higher end STI. Wow. Like butter. I'll have to check out the STI Trojan. Aren't the STIs built here in Texas?

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## zdm68 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, STI is made in Georgetown, TX. I have springers, colts, sigs, and Dan Wesson. For the money you can?t beat a Springer. The quality is good and the warranty and service department are second to none. If you can save a few more dollars the Dan?s are crazy smooth and run great. They also have a service department that is awesome.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

If its not a Colt. Might as well be stamp collecting 




Jus sayin


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> If its not a Colt. Might as well be stamp collecting


It's really hard to beat the Gold Cup out of the box for bullseye shooting.

TH


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Will it be holstered/unholsterd much at all? Stainless may scratch, but any black finish will wear clean off. That personally never bothered me though, because I think of guns as tools.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

SpikeMike said:


> The Colt Gold Cup does look like a good choice as well.
> 
> Last night I got to handle a higher end STI. Wow. Like butter. I'll have to check out the STI Trojan. Aren't the STIs built here in Texas?
> 
> Thanks for all the input.


Yep, like i said earlier, the sti i shot was really nice also. Now, hands down the best 1911 i've ever shot was a wilson super grade. That sucker is way out of my price range tho. Also made me feel like i went from a race car to a prius when i went back to mine.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> It's really hard to beat the Gold Cup out of the box for bullseye shooting.
> 
> TH


As above all those copies just kinda turn me off. Gold Cup nr 1 for over the counter stuff.

I had one years ago to start pistol competion. Ended up with re built accurized 
Colt 1911's nothing beats them


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Get a full frame .45. None of these shortened ones. Colt commander is good too.


----------



## cajun3gunner (Mar 21, 2017)

I say buy a RI 2011 and send it to a good smith for a reliability package work done to it.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Not a fan of those Millett wannabe sights on the S.A. R.O.

The market is flooded with 1911 variants. I'd hit the Gun broker ads for a used 1911 Colt. Fixed sights model. 

I've got about a dozen tuned 1911's in the safe and they are not for sale. I carried all but 2 of them at the day job, still my favorite pistol but they don't have enough bullets in the mag in today's environment and I will leave it at that. 

Good luck & I hope you like the one that picks you. Them *****es are like wives it seems. I gunsmithed them for 20 years. PM me for what you need to fix when you buy one.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

I picked one. Ordered it today at Payne Brothers Firearms in Katy. Very good price and the owner, Kevin, is really good to do business with. Supposed to receive it on Monday. I will post a picture when I get it to let you know what it is.

Shouldn't be a huge surprise.

Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

cajun3gunner said:


> I say buy a RI 2011 and send it to a good smith for a reliability package work done to it.


First thing you do after buying a brand new gun is have to take it to a gun smith for a reliability package? Mmm k


----------



## cajun3gunner (Mar 21, 2017)

hurricane matt said:


> First thing you do after buying a brand new gun is have to take it to a gun smith for a reliability package? Mmm k


You do if it's a 2011 under $2k


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

I can tell you one thing...if I had a grand to spend on a 1911, it wouldnâ€™t go to Rock Island. Sig, Colt, Springfield, Kimber, all can be had for your budget. Especially slightly used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

SpikeMike said:


> I picked one. Ordered it today at Payne Brothers Firearms in Katy. Very good price and the owner, Kevin, is really good to do business with. Supposed to receive it on Monday. I will post a picture when I get it to let you know what it is.
> 
> Shouldn't be a huge surprise.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your input.


What did you decide on???


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

Springfield Range Officer, Target model
Can't wait to go try it.


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

SpikeMike said:


> Springfield Range Officer, Target model
> Can't wait to go try it.
> View attachment 4116170


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

gman1772, are you good with extractors?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

What could go wrong with an extractor ? Unless its completely wore out and that takes a lot of shooting on a real Colt 1911


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

*Extractors*

Well, sometimes they can use a little tuning.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Those Range Officers are a popular as base guns in NRA precision pistol shooting. Just fit a Kart Barrel and an oversize bushing and it will hold 3" at 50 yards with good ammo. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

Finally took the Range Officer to the range yesterday. Only shot about 70 rounds then the rear sight came loose. Seems to be a fairly common issue with these Range Officers. The fix is simple. Trying to decide if I should contact Springfield, fix it myself, or take it back to Payne Brothers and their gunsmith.

Other than that, I really like the gun. It hit where I pointed it and pulled the trigger. The trigger is crisp, although heavier than I expected.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

Just spoke to someone at Springfield. If I send the slide in, their turnaround time is 4-6 weeks. Guess what. Not gonna go that route. I'll just take it back to Payne Brothers or fix it myself.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

judweiser said:


> gman1772, are you good with extractors?


Unless you shot the heck out of it you likely do not have an extractor issue. Youâ€™ve got a worn out magazine issue. Try new mags first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

